# Funny chicks with cabbage and lettuce



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So the baby chicks have been uninterested in garlic, orange, kiwi and banana. But when I dropped a few pieces of cabbage and lettuce into the brooder the chase was on! Cabbage was the favorite and the chick in possession of the little slice would run around all over the coop peeping the whole time with the rest of the flock peeping and giving chase FAST little feet pitter pattering and the cabbage slice bouncing in her beak the whole time! Then she would put it down to try to eat some of it and another chick would steal it and the chase was on again. This went on for several minutes and I thought I was gonna bust a gut laughing it was one of the funniest things I have ever seen! Great entertainment for them and for me! I gotta figure out how to use that new video gadget so I can record it! I would love to hear your funny stories so please do share if you like.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Aww! Sounds adorable! What kind of chicks do you have?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I went for the ones who are docile, good layers, egg color variety and heat tolerant. Americauna, Buff Orpington, Dominque, Ideal 236, Rhode Island Red and Silver Lace Wyandotte. I'm sure I will be adding more next spring but 12 is a good start! How about you?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I went for eggs and friendliness in my chicks. I think I messed up when I got two leghorns though! I have 1 Barred rock, 2 leghorns, 2 Dominiques, and 1 partridge rock.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I went for the ones who are docile, good layers, egg color variety and heat tolerant. Americauna, Buff Orpington, Dominque, Ideal 236, Rhode Island Red and Silver Lace Wyandotte. I'm sure I will be adding more next spring but 12 is a good start! How about you?


I have Rhode Islands, Golden Laced Cotients and D'uccles.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have fed mine cabbage too, shredded fine. (and yep, that's about how they acted. now the novelty is gone, but it still makes them happy and gets eaten very fast)


----------

